# New Arrival



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

New arrival today - parcel force are not on strike apparently.

My first diver (not counting an old one of my father's which i dismantled for practice).

Familiar territory in that it's a "5", unfamiliar in that i got a box and papers, unusual for 5s on ebay

It's a SNZ391K1.

some quick and dirty photos




























Never really fancied divers before, but you see so many of the damn things on this forum you can't help getting used to them.

So... blame the forum

Ian


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

That's a lot nicer than the SNKF you had me looking at.









I like the bezel (who's does it remind me off?), nice indices and just right hands, I will nitpick and say that I'd prefer a black day/date wheel  but very nice indeedy. Is the bracelet solid link?

How big is it?


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

MarkF said:


> That's a lot nicer than the SNKF you had me looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bracelet is the usual bent tin seiko job.

Size, about 40mm exc crown 42mm with 12.7mm thick weighs 120g with the bracelet. feels nice, decent weight.

I'm pretty pleased with it.

I will gladly accept suggestions for replacemet straps or bracelets!

Ian


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I wear RLT's USA Padded leather straps with divers and very nice they look too.










If you think leather looks daft on a diver then I can recommed these, I think it would look great.

Rubber strap


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

MarkF said:


> I wear RLT's USA Padded leather straps with divers and very nice they look too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, might try the rubber, the bracelet is OK and the more I wear the watch the more I like it.

Seiko 5s are fantastic value watches and some of them look great too.... whatever you think of those Seikos with ideas above their station!

Ian


----------



## stevio (Sep 30, 2005)

I like the watch, but why not try a 'Rhino' strap?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JTW said:


> Thanks, might try the rubber, the bracelet is OK and the more I wear the watch the more I like it.
> 
> Seiko 5s are fantastic value watches and some of them look great too.... whatever you think of those Seikos with ideas above their station!
> 
> Ian


Nowt wrong with the bracelet, I just couldn't tell from the pic what it was. Yes, "5"'s are great value, not as great Citizen "7"'s but that's just IMO and not one shared by many. I am Seikoless at the mo which is unusual, I think a browse on Ebay is needed.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

MarkF said:


> That's a lot nicer than the SNKF you had me looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A remarkable similarity with another bezel - I like that one so I must like this too.

The rest of the watch is nice too


----------

